# new kitten won't come out from under the sofa



## kosmicgirl714 (Aug 5, 2003)

so i just adopted a 6mo kitten two days ago. for the first day or so i kept her in the bathroom to acclimate her. today while i was gone at work i let her free around the apartment. 

now, she's hiding under the couch and won't come out.

what should i do?

should i try to force her out or let her come out on her own time?

i've read that you need to acclimate kittens from as early as possible so they are used to being handled by you, but i've also read that you shouldn't try to force them to do anything they aren't comfortable doing. 

i'm concerned that she won't find her litterbox/food/water etc.

what to do? please help!

thanks!


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Every cat that I have brought into my home has always went through that hiding thing. Just make sure you have put the kitten in the litterbox--to let her know where it is. I never forced mine to come out--they just came around gradually. I'm sure it is just going to take some time for her to get used to her new surroundings and she'll come out to see her new family!!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I agree, she should come out when she is ready. Just be sure food, water and litter box are within easy reach. Velvet did some hiding when we first brought her home. It certainly didn't take her long to get used to us though. Let us know how she is doing.
By the way, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Hehe... this thread brings back memories! When I first brought my 8-week old kittens home, as soon as I opened the door of their carrier, they made a beeline for the sofa. They came out VERY cautiously a couple of hours later - but that was only to gobble up the bowl of food I'd put down, then rush back behind the sofa. Funny little things. Don't worry about it, she will come out in time.
And... welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Ditto. My cat was my first kitten and I was worried when he hid under the end table and would not come out. I kept calling him and extending my hand to him but he would only back off. 

Like kittygirl said, just make sure she knows where her food and litterbox is and let her come to you when she feels comfortable. Right now, underneath the couch is where she feels safest.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

When I was breeding Siamese cats, I watched my mother cat teach the kittens to hide under the sofa when anyone strange came into the room. It will take only a couple of days for your new baby to realize you're a "good guy." Congratulations on the new kitten.


----------

